# some success at the flea market...



## bostaurus (Apr 26, 2009)

I managed to pick up two bottles to day at the antiques market.  I don't collect either types but that has never stopped me before.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 26, 2009)

One is a fairly old wine bottle, no seams, no evidence of being turned in a mold, string lip, pontiled with a very large kick-up, sits with a wobble on the shelf.
 I seem to have read that port, sherry and burgundy were put up in bottles with high kick-ups.  Any one know about that?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 26, 2009)

Jeepers!! That bottle has quite a kick to it!! Never saw one that exaggerated before!!![8D]


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 26, 2009)

HI, Some of the early black glass bottles used a high kick-up to cheat the customers that bought the bottle.  What does the bottom look like - does it have a center punty rod pontil.  Maybe about a half inch or less in diameter?  RED Matthews


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a closer picture of the little blue one.  It has a sheared lip that has been refired.  I got it because I loved the shape and the color, plus the fact that she only wanted about $7 for it.
 It says, " J.Averland Brevete Namur" on one side and " Sans Fumee Ni Odeur" on the other.   "J. Averland Patented Namur "(a town in Belgium) " Without Smoke nor Odor"
 Through hand signals, smatterings of French, Dutch, German, and English she was able to get me to understand that it held lamp oil.  Seems strange as it does not hold much.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 26, 2009)

Red, I hope this picture helps with your question.  It is kind of hard to take a picture of a pontil that deep.
 If this doesn't help let me know and try to describe it the best I can.
 it is almost one in the morning here so I may not get to the rest of this until tomorrow.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice lamp collection there Lobey.  I dug one of those in a privy once, my digging partner picked it.  I was told those were used for finding their way to the outhouse at night, among other things I'm sure.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, that makes a lot more sense.  I couldn't imagine buying half a dozen of those bottles to fill up one lamp!


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone got an idea about the age of the wine bottle?
 The guy had another similar one that was a light green.  it had some chips around the lip but he wanted about $40 for it.  The olive green one is undamaged and was only $25.  I don't know...maybe the light green is rarer?


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 29, 2009)

Were the bottles refilled and used many times?  My bottle seems to be advertising the oil in the bottle.  It would be kind of expensive to buy a new one every time it ran out of oil.  Could they have been given away or sold cheap if you bought a larger container of the oil? 
 I always wondered about wandering though the house at night carrying an oil lamp.  We have a couple and they are slightly heavy and not well balanced for carrying.  They are top heavy and tilt over easily especially when full of oil.  I have never heard of these little lamps but they make perfect sense.
 They would be a fun thing to collect... they easy to find and are they expensive?  Are they usually aqua?  I see you have clear, aqua and green.


----------

